# Who's in the Washington DC area?



## EIngerson (Mar 31, 2014)

I just flew in for the week. Be cool to meet some peeps. I'm staying in Stafford.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 31, 2014)

I guess thats *realitively* the washington dc area


----------



## snowbear (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm 45 minutes south of DC.  I'll be in DE today, but we could try for something later in the week.


----------



## mishele (Mar 31, 2014)

When do you leave?


----------



## runnah (Mar 31, 2014)

Depending on my schedule I could be in Alexandria Thursday.


----------



## mishele (Mar 31, 2014)

Holy ****...This could be a fun meetup!! hehe


----------



## mishele (Mar 31, 2014)

Lew and Jessica also live near the city. =) I'm about 2 hours away.


----------



## runnah (Mar 31, 2014)

mishele said:


> Holy ****...This could be a fun meetup!! hehe



Are we going to a restaurant or just meet at a rest stop bathroom like last time?


----------



## mishele (Mar 31, 2014)

Rest stop!! We always meet such interesting people there. 
Stafford is way south of DC...lol


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 31, 2014)

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Holy ****...This could be a fun meetup!! hehe
> ...



Maybe this time, you'll get to actually see people and not just peek back over your shoulder.:smileys:

I live 45 mins north - what's your schedule like?


----------



## mishele (Mar 31, 2014)

Party at Lew's house!! Woot!!


----------



## runnah (Mar 31, 2014)

mishele said:


> Party at Lew's house!! Woot!!



I don't think I'd be allowed in.


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm here until Saturday. Should be available after 5:30 daily.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 31, 2014)

In Stafford or in DC?


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 31, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> In Stafford or in DC?



Stafford, but I'm mobile. I just might drive on the wrong side of the road every now and then. Lol


----------



## runnah (Mar 31, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> I'm here until Saturday. Should be available after 5:30 daily.



Top secret military training?


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 31, 2014)

I am not available Wednesday night.


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 31, 2014)

runnah said:


> Top secret military training?



I am not at liberty to discuss this with you.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm about 15 minutes from DC.  Stafford isn't that far.  Guessing you're at Quantico...


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 31, 2014)

Nevermore1 said:


> I'm about 15 minutes from DC.  Stafford isn't that far.  Guessing you're at Quantico...



Yup. Sitting in a conference right now.


----------



## runnah (Mar 31, 2014)

Nevermore1 said:


> Guessing you're at Quantico...



Like I said, top secret military training.


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 31, 2014)

runnah said:


> Like I said, top secret military training.




Sssshhhhh!!!!!


----------



## runnah (Mar 31, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said, top secret military training.
> ...



I can say whatever...what are those black helicopters doing outside my window?


----------



## Braineack (Mar 31, 2014)

I bet it's a conference on how to use SharePoint.


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 31, 2014)

Braineack said:


> I bet it's a conference on how to use SharePoint.



No, we already had that one, now we're learning how to restart our computer after it locks up from using share point.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 31, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > I bet it's a conference on how to use SharePoint.
> ...



oh, that's a good one!


----------



## runnah (Mar 31, 2014)

I still maintain that SharePoint is an elaborate prank.


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 31, 2014)

It works great when its working.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 31, 2014)

My lovely wife has turned into a local expert in SharePoint.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 31, 2014)

snowbear said:


> My lovely wife has turned into a local expert in SharePoint.




$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## runnah (Mar 31, 2014)

snowbear said:


> My lovely wife has turned into a local expert in SharePoint.



Oh god, when is the divorce?


----------



## snowbear (Mar 31, 2014)

Nope . . . 30 years in June.


----------



## EIngerson (Apr 1, 2014)

runnah said:


> Depending on my schedule I could be in Alexandria Thursday.




I can be available Thursday. Alexandria should work fine. Anyone else?


----------



## runnah (Apr 1, 2014)

My plans changed, not going. 

But who knows, my life ifull of last minute trips.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 1, 2014)

Thursday is out for me, sorry.


----------



## EIngerson (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm open for early Friday too. I fly out Saturday though.


----------



## mishele (Apr 1, 2014)

Damn!!! I'd have to take off work.


----------



## EIngerson (Apr 1, 2014)

Let me know what's good. I'm flexible.


----------

